
So Many Missives of Appalling Idiocy and Envy Embarrassing to Behold - inspector14
https://www.jordanbpeterson.com/missives/
======
inspector14
'I have suspected for years that the STEM fields posed the most dangerous
threat possible to the unopposed dominance of politically correct sociological
idiocy over the entirety of the university environment, basing their claim to
validity on recognition of something approximating a universally accessible
objective reality.

...

But, make no mistake about it, scientists, technologists, engineers and
mathematicians: your famous immunity to political concerns will not protect
you against what is coming fast over the next five or so years: wake up, pay
attention, or perish, along with your legacy. Whatever you might offer the
broader culture in terms of general value will be swept aside with little
caution by those who regard the very axioms of your field as intolerable truly
because of the difficulty in comprehending them and considered publicly as
unacceptably exclusionary, unitary and unconcerned with sociological
“realities.”'

